# Tom Cochrane & Red Rider



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I saw this show in Calgary last night. 

It was really good. I'm not a fan of some of Tom's material, but hearing White Hot with Ken Greer playing all the really cool lap steel parts was awesome!

Ken bought a couple pedals from me last week, so he put us on the guest list. Really nice guy. I guess he's based out of New Brunswick now. 

Here's his website http://www.ken-greer.com/

They played for 2 hours. Some solo acoustic stuff, some full band, they brought out the female singers from the opening band to do backup vocals occasionally. 

Good time


----------

